

Ask HN: Mobile Startups in Seattle? - vivace

I currently work at a large company doing .NET development (c#, sql, ajax).  I built an iPhone app that hit top 30 for paid apps for awhile when Apple featured it.  I'm interested in doing mobile programming on a fulltime basis. Unfortunately there isn't any need for Objective-C, XCode and open source software at my current company.<p>I'd prefer to stay in Seattle and was wondering what companies you could suggest that are looking for people with iOS programming skills.<p>Thank you!
======
elv1s77
We have one open at Big Fish
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qf39Vfw6&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qf39Vfw6&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=oDmFVfwj)

Send me your resume and I'll go bring it over to HR. joe@bigfishgames.com

